
Shorter hairstyles will help stop spread of Covid - mrfusion
https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/uk-news/shorter-hairstyles-blowdry-covid-salons-18418545?l=
======
gamell
sounds dangerously like a huge conflict of interest though, doesn't it?

